# FR: scolopendre - genre



## docfish186

Hi. I am reading Victor Hugo's poem, "Ce que dit la bouche d’ombre" , from his collection "Contemplations" , and I have come across a line where the adjective gender doesn't seem to agree with the noun. "Scolopendre" is feminine in every dictionary I have seen. 
The passage is at about three quarters of the way through the poem, at about the 600th line. More context:
Pleurez sur l’araignée immonde, sur le ver,
Sur la limace ...
...
Sur le crabe hideux, sur l’affreux scolopendre,
Sur l’effrayant crapaud, ...
Does anyone know why Hugo used "affreux" when it seems that "affreuse" would be correct? (Although "affreuse" wouldn't scan, so he would have had to choose a different adjective entirely.) Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme apparemment Victor Hugo, j'étais persuadé que ce mot était masculin ! 

+++
Je viens de trouver la note suivante dans le Wiktionnaire :


> La plupart des dictionnaire classiques (Petit Larousse, TLFi, DAF, Robert...) donnent ce mot comme féminin, mais l'usage depuis le XXe siècle favorise plutôt le masculin, sans qu'il y ait toutefois une tendance tranchée.


----------



## olivier68

Je mettrai un message plus long dans la soirée… mais il faut lire la suite des vers repris par DocFish… et, à mon avis, tout replacer dans le contexte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dois dire que je ne vois pas trop ce que le contexte changerait ici…


----------



## olivier68

Refuseriez-vous à un auteur poétique d'utiliser "hydre" au masculin ?


----------



## olivier68

Bon, alors, allons-y...

1) Du genre de "scolopendre" :
Je rejoins tout à fait Me Capello. Et j'aurais écrit la même chose que lui, avec une vage réminescence qu'il me semblait possible de distinguer entre le masculin (pour la faune) et le féminin (pour la flore).
Mais aucun des dictionnaires, anciens ou plus récents que j'ai pu consulter ne fait cette distinction faune/flore. Y compris les historiques dictionnaires de l'Académie. Tous indiquent un genre féminin pour "scolopendre", même dès le XVIème siècle.
Nos Latins restent cependant plus souples : Pline utilise/crée soit le masculin soit le féminin. Quelques autres auteurs utilisent même le neutre. Les Grecs font dans le "endra" : c'est a priori un féminin. Mais rien n'exclut un neutre pluriel générique. Bref... on n'en sait rien ! ;-)))

2) De l'usage fait par Hugo "scolopendre" apparaît plusieurs fois dans le corpus des oeuvres d'Hugo.
Terme toujours utilisé au masculin. Lautréamont fait de même, au même genre.
Comme le souligne DockFish in #1, il serait malheureux/déraisonable d'utiliser "affreuse" dans le vers d'Hugo, plutôt qu'"affreux".

3) So, what?
a- il me semble impensable qu'Hugo ait fait une faute (à moins qu'elle ait été crée par éditeurs ou imprimeurs : j'ai au moins deux exemples chez Pascal ou Molière)
b- s'il l'a faite, c'est à escient
c- peut-être par assimilation avec "mille-pates"... ou à un autre personnage : et là, on prend le genre adapté d'un mot a priori "hybride".

4) De la remise en contexte (interprétation personnelle) :
Hugo n'a jamais vraiment fait dans le naturalisme ou dans la description de la nature... Ce n'est pas vraiment "son truc".
Faut-il comprendre que "le crapaud", "le scolopendre" ou autre araignés s'attachent aux bestioles ?
Il faut, vraiment, lire la suite... et remettre dans l'Histoire (1830/1839/1848/1852...)

Olivier


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Refuseriez-vous à un auteur poétique d'utiliser "hydre" au masculin ?


À un auteur contemporain, peut-être, mais pas à un auteur classique ou romantique. Cela dit, je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport avec _scolopendre_…



olivier68 said:


> Comme le souligne DockFish in #1, il serait malheureux/déraisonable d'utiliser "affreuse" dans le vers d'Hugo, plutôt qu'"affreux".


Le féminin ne conviendrait en effet plus à la métrique du vers alexandrin, ce qui prouve d'ailleurs à mon sens que ce n'est pas une erreur des éditeurs.


----------



## olivier68

D'où l'on déduit alors que ce choix d'Hugo est clairement délibéré :

a) soit par ignorance du genre du substantif (mais là, je doute vraiment très fortement !)
b) soit pour renforcer son énumération de termes masculins qui me semblent être fort métaphoriques…
    il faut lire la suite ! Passerait-on en quelques vers d'un problème de jardinage aux empereurs romains ?
  Pour moi, c'est une attaque en règle contre Napoléon III : c'est ce dernier qui est visé par ces termes, c'est lui, le masculin, "LE" scolopendre.

NB. Les Contemplations furent publiées pour la 1ère fois en 1856. Hugo avait soutenu Louis-Napoléon en 1848... mais ne lui a jamais pardonné l'impérial coup d'état de décembre 1851. En 1856, Hugo était déjà en exil depuis au moins  4 ans. Relisez la chronologie des textes (Contemplations vs. Châtiments)… c'est assez édifiant, à mons sens.

Bon, tout cela ne reste que mon avis simple et personnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> pour renforcer son énumération de termes masculins qui me semblent être fort métaphoriques


Ce n'est pas impossible, mais d'un autre côté, les deux vers qui précèdent immédiatement mentionnent deux bêtes féminines :

_Pleurez sur l’araignée immonde, sur le ver,
Sur la limace au dos mouillé comme l’hiver, _


----------



## olivier68

Mais aussi encore un masculin (le ver - de terre-) Mais votre remarque est tout à fait exacte et cela affaiblit mon argument. D'autant plus qu'il serait (au moins pour moi) difficile, techniquement parlant et sur le terrain, de repérer de quel(s) sexe(s) sont une araignée ou une limace. Mais j'aurai les mêmes difficultés avec un ver, un crapaud ou un puceron ;-)))

Plus sérieusement, il me semble difficile de pouvoir répondre à la question - intéressante - initialement posée.
Hugo choisit un mot, rare, afin que le vers "claque" et il "profite" d'une très fort possible hésitation quant au genre pour finaliser la meilleure rythmique du vers. Ce ne serait d'ailleurs pas une première : Hugo est également fan des "asphodèles", dont le genre n'est pas si clair non plus (la plupart des dicos en font un masculin - surprenant pour un mot en "èle", mais qui est masculin en latin- cependant j'ai trouvé au moins un dictionnaire, de 1884, qui en fait un féminin)…


----------



## docfish186

Thank you both for a discussion that was fascinating and edifying for me. I, too, felt strongly right from the start that the word must have been chosen deliberately—that it could not have been an error on Hugo's part nor on the part of an editor. The mystery remains, but now I have a guess, at least, as to why Hugo treats "scolopendre" as a masculine noun.

Knowing that "scolopendre" is an uncommon word, and that the gender of its corresponding Latin word is ambiguous, and that Hugo used it as a masculine noun in other works as well, I am persuaded to believe that Hugo had decided that "scolopendre" should never have been classified as a feminine noun. I think that Hugo was deliberately using it as a masculine noun in spite of the dictionaries—that he was thumbing his nose to the authorities. I wonder if that theory seems plausible to you.


----------



## olivier68

Hi Docfish,

La solution la plus simple, et la plus neutre, est qu'à l'époque à laquelle Hugo écrivait, le genre du mot "scolopendre", malgré les dictionnaires, n'était peut-être pas bien fixé. J'ai fait un sondage rapide… tous les gens que j'ai interrogés le mettent au... masculin (et tous n'ont pas lu Hugo !). Hugo a pu profiter de cette ambiguïté pour faire un joli vers.

Une explication complémentaire pourrait être une assimilation de genre avec quelques autres synonymes de "scolopendre" : on dit "*un* mille-pieds" (obsolète) et "*un* mille-pattes" ; par ailleurs, les cruciverbistes provençaux sont très familiers de rencontres avec "*un* (i/j)ule". Trois synonymes usuels pour désigner une bestiole polypode.
[Que les puristes zoologues me pardonnent cette rapide assimilation !]

L'explication plus "politique" n'est qu'une hypothèse de ma part. Peut-être pas impossible. Jetez un coup d'œil (Wikipédia) sur la biographie de Domitien et de Verres… pour la comparer, au sens d'Hugo, à Louis-Napoléon/Napoléon III.

Je n'ai pas de réponse assurée à vous donner et ne dispose guère d'autres éléments. Peut-être faudrait-il aller regarder dans les "apparats critiques" des textes d'Hugo (dans l'édition de la Pléiade, par exemple ?) s'il n'existerait pas une footnote dédiée ? Mais je n'ai pas cet exemplaire sous la main.

Mais que votre interrogation, fort légitime et pertinente, ne vous empêche ni de lire la suite des Contemplations ni d'autres textes d'Hugo ! Les Châtiments ou La Légende des Siècles.

Olivier


----------



## docfish186

Ah, I see. Thank you again. I will certainly keep reading!


----------



## olivier68

Have a look here - the manuscript is beautiful (and now preserved in coffers at the French National Library):

Demain, dès l'aube… — Wikipédia


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai toujours dit et entendu _un_ scolopendre pour l'animal, en dépit des dictionnaires.
Le masculin n'est pas nouveau et était employé bien avant Hugo : on le trouve notamment dans des ouvrages d'histoire naturelle du XIXe siècle comme ceux de Duméril ou Lacépède. Outre Hugo et Lautréamont, Jules Verne a employé _scolopendre _au masculin dans un passage où il parle de distinguer _"un iule d'un scolopendre"_ (pour le coup, je me demande si je n'aurais pas eu la tentation de dire "une iule", fautivement !). Si les dictionnaires généraux ne semblent pas se poser de questions sur le genre du mot, l'usage était certainement plus incertain qu'il n'y paraît. D'ailleurs, un ouvrage prescriptif le rappelait en 1832 :
Nouvelle orthologie française, ou Traité des difficultés de cette langue, des locutions vicieuses, des homonymes ...
Il y a une délicieuse illustration, par Grandville, d'un scolopendre au clavecin dans _Les souffrances d'un Scarabée_, de Paul de Musset (qui écrit bien "le scolopendre" à plusieurs reprises).
Vie privée et publique des animaux

Hugo n'avait à mon avis pas de dessein marqué en employant le mot au masculin, pas plus qu'Aimé Césaire qui a écrit _"le rampement du scolopendre"_ à l'étonnement de commentateurs scrupuleux.
Les jardins d'Aimé Césaire


Sur la distinction masculin/féminin correspondant à myriapode/fougère, j'en trouve l'écho dans cette discussion, mais peut-être qu'Olivier en est l'un des participants.
Les scolopendres - Voie d'accès


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour Bezoard,

Merci pour cette belle et approfondie recherche ! C'est un peu ce que je pensais, à savoir que le genre n'était pas encore clairement fixé (et, d'ailleurs, finalement l'est-il vraiment aujourd'hui ?) et que Hugo a choisi celui qui lui convenait.

J'ai le souvenir d'avoir déjà vu cette illustration de Grandville (mais quand ? et où ? là… ça remonte vraiment loin ! de même pour la possible distinction de genre entre la bestiole et la fougère).

Quant au blog que vous mentionnez à la fin de votre post, promis juré… je n'y suis pour rien ;-)

Avez-vous un avis quant au genre d'"asphodèle" ?


----------

